
Sharp rise in Arctic temperatures now inevitable – UN - drugme
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/mar/13/arctic-temperature-rises-must-be-urgently-tackled-warns-un
======
jelliclesfarm
Is there a way to form ice and reform polar ice caps? instead of spraying the
stratosphere with Sulphur based aerosols to dim the sun which seems to be the
current gates foundation strategy?

